# Online agility resources



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I thought it might be good to gather up some online resources especially for the people newer to the sport (like me). One I really like is Bad Dog Agility's Visual Dictionary. Good illustrations/examples of different types of crosses.

http://baddogagility.com/category/visual-dictionary/

Feel free to add on.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks! That looks very good.


----------

